# Spain/Morocco Rally/Tour 2006



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Ian's (bsb2000) hard work the Spainish/Moroccan thing is back on the Rally page........photo's to follow.

Had quite a few "interested" pre-crash, but lost details. Now says 3 but only HarryH on list (I'v PM'd you).

Perhaps those interested can PM me and I will keep you informed of developments..........It's this time next year so I am taking extra interest in the Alhaurin Feria, as if I could miss it, and other local events. When/if you PM say what you are interested in....Spain, Morocco or both.

Visiting a 1000 acre farm site this weekend, near El Chorro. Has its own lake, river, woodland etc etc........._may_ be able to use that for the Spanish section.

Anyway, I think its a Bank Holiday in the UK so have a great time all. Weather here? Sunny, clear and hot........................sorry.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Well Detourer

the weather here for your information 

Aviemore -5 thru the night , coldest may on record

rest of scotland WET, COOL/COLD DANK

do i need to say more

enjoy the sun.............

Paul


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just posted this to fire up thread again as there still seems to be a problem with the Rally section. :roll: 

There were quite a few "interested" pre-crash, but I did not have time to take down names. Since new site up and running names have come and gone, shown on but not there etc etc.

Can those that posted interest before please do so again........best here for awhile I think...........and I will PM you (if that works) and update info.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad to say that all appears to be running again in the Rally section. So lets start getting some names on the lists 

Let me know if you have any problems. 

Ian


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Belt and Braces exercise, I'm interested in case my name disappears from the rally section


Andrew


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong in that Andrew 

Just checked you _are_ on the list of attendees.

Wouldn't mind this one myself, but unable to make that time of year.

Ian


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Just to let you know I'm interested in the Moroco Rally, would like to have done the Spanish one as well,but I don't think my wife would want to leave the children/grandchildren for that length of time. 

Are you running them truly back to back or it there a short gap in between? 


Andrew


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just an update/correction on Spain/Morocco Rally..........

Whilst there is a limit of 10/12 vehicles for the Moroccan section there is no limit on the numbers that can attend the Spanish bit.

It is in fact this time next year and we have just had a fantastic Feria (Spanish Fair) week..........who town was decked in lights etc etc. 

I have a number of site options which will be finalized as numbers become clearer. 

From sunny Spain........................Ray


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I know it's early days, but where would be the kicking off place for the Moroccan Rally ?

Andrew


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Spain/Morocc Rally*

Hi Andrew

No, it's not early days...........part of the fun of a trip like this is the planning.

As you may be aware the rally is a 2 part thing; Spain and Morocco. Anyone can join either or both.......

The Spain section is based around the Alhaurin El Grande Ferria (fair). For those that are at Alhaurin and going onto Morocco that is were we will of course meet. Those only doing the Morocco section can either catch us up at Alhaurin for a few days, or meet us at a given point along the Del Sol coast, or at the docks at Algeciras, in good time for the crossing.

But, don't worry. I have been running these (and more complicated) tours for over 20 years...........Once firmly booked you will get that much detail you will...........................

Ray


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*More Moroccan Magic*

Very interesting artical in the October "Out and About Magazine" about couple who have toured Morocco in a caravan, covering 12,500 miles in nearly 3 months. even more interested in going now.

Olley


----------

